# Hunting rifle question



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

So I try to buy a new gun every year with my Christmas money and I figured a new rifle would be the purchase this year. I love to bow hunt, but that's not always ideal when on a plot 200 yards long. This will be used for deer, yotes, pigs, etc. My question is this: buy used or new? My budget is under $400. It doesn't have to have a scope as I just got a new one for Christmas. Academy has a Remington 700 ADL for $350. Would I be better off to get one of these, or wait for a used savage or something to come along? Opinions on caliber are appreciated too. To me anything from a .270- .338 is gonna get the job done, so what do you look for more specifically?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I, personally, would buy new, and it would be a bolt gun. As far as caliber, it's hard to beat a .270, if for nothing else - ammo availability.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> I, personally, would buy new, and it would be a bolt gun. As far as caliber, it's hard to beat a .270, if for nothing else - ammo availability.


That's what I'm leaning towards, just wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I would buy used. No sense in paying full price for a gun when you can save a hundred or two on the same thing. Lot's of great used deals. .270 would be my choice.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to be a .270 fan. A few years back I made the switch to 7mm-08 and wish I had done it sooner. 
The .243, 7mm-08 and .308 family have less recoil than the .270 yet still have plenty of power to take all game in our area. They are all easily 200yd and beyond guns.
I would go new on the purchase personally but if your patient and can wait on a good used deal you can get more gun for the dollar.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i like the short action also and i would buy used. on the adl, i want to be able to unload the gun other than through the top.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would look towards an 80's model Remington 700 in your choice.....I have 270's, 7-08, and just recently 300 wm.... My action on my Steyrs are like butter but my old 700 in 270 I got 26 years ago has a smooth action too. The newer 700's are rougher but still not too bad.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say buy used. There's nothing wrong with a used gun that's been taken care of. As far as caliber. I'm no .270 fan. My caliber of preference is a 30-06. I'm starting to lean toward a .308 lately.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Check out the Ruger American. I know a couple people who have recently purchased them and they love them! I wouldn't buy anything but a .308


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Travis Gill said:


> Check out the Ruger American. I know a couple people who have recently purchased them and they love them! I wouldn't buy anything but a .308


The reviews on that gun are terrible. I'm thinking of picking up a used savage axis. Anyone a fan of .308?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> The reviews on that gun are terrible. I'm thinking of picking up a used savage axis. Anyone a fan of .308?


YEP! .308 will take any north american big game, ammo is available too!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

.308 is my choice hands down


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

7-08 is by far a better deer round than .308. Better ballistics and less recoil. 25-06 is hard to beat as well.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Choose a caliber that you are comfortable with. There is no "best round". As you can see above, opinions are like, well, you know. 

I have been hunting with a .308 for 25 years. Shot placement is key, knowing your rifle and your abilities are equally important.

Mike


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a savage axis? They have new ones for $300 out the door at Academy with no scope. From what I've read they're very good guns.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

My Dad has one, he likes it.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Travis Gill said:


> Check out the Ruger American. I know a couple people who have recently purchased them and they love them! I wouldn't buy anything but a .308


I second this. Bought one for my wife this past summer in 7mm08. I don't think you can beat it for a less than $400 rifle. I have a Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 on it which you can pick up for around $150. Yes there are some bad reviews on it but just about everything out there has a bad review from someone. Depends on what you are comparing it to. To me it beats the Remington 783, Mossberg atr, savage axis, and everything else in the price range you mentioned.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Well guys I picked up a 700 ADL in .30-06 this morning and stuck my prostaff on it. The action on the ruger sucked, the savage has a rounded receiver you have to special order mounts for, so I got the 700. Sighted it in and it's a tack driver. I'm in the stand now looking for horns.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome! Good luck!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Good deal. Good luck and post pics!!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome buy... Good luck... Next year think about a Sharps clone in 45-70 Gov't... been wanting to get one for a while, think it might be fun to shoot...


----------

